# Cafe Press



## gotswagger.com (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone used Cafe Press or a similar avenue to produce your shirts? If so, I would love to hear your personal pros/cons with using this type of service.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you read the posts here: CafePress - T-Shirt Forums

and here: cafepress related topics at T-Shirt Forums

That will give you some good info about what pros/cons people have already posted about them.


----------

